# Knee Pads/Elbow Pads???



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry for the dumb newbie questions. I've noticed some riders wear knee and elbow/arm protection - is this just a personal preference or something I should be getting?? Thanks


----------



## rogue_monkey (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll add to the question if I may. 

The body armour for bikes.. Does it protect your leg if you come off the pedal and hit the chain ring. I've been hearing a few nasty stories of this happening and the results arn't all that pretty. So do the leg and knee pad combo's protect you from the deadly chain ring?


----------



## gunit (Jun 9, 2007)

trek7100 said:


> Sorry for the dumb newbie questions. I've noticed some riders wear knee and elbow/arm protection - is this just a personal preference or something I should be getting?? Thanks


1) If you notice yourself falling and getting hurt... and you would like to do something about it, then you may want to consider pads. :thumbsup:

2) As far as the big ring tearing into you, it is not used much off road and many people replace them with a bashguard for safety, for additional ground clearance, and to protect the middle ring.


----------



## gumbymark (May 25, 2007)

Knee and Elbow pads would be (just about) mandatory for Down hilling or Hucking, not many people use them for trail or XC riding. Personally there is no way I am going to ride for 4 hours in them, I will take the once in every 2 years crash on to a knee.

As for a bash guard. The granny ring would come off before I took off the big ring. The worst injury I have seen is no more than a light graze on the calf. I'm sure that the big ring could make a mess but clipless pedals remove any real chance of an injury. (OK, OK, there is always going to be a chance of an injury but it's pretty miniscule, far more likely yo come down on an unprotected kneecap).


----------



## Atomick (Apr 22, 2008)

It's not popular, but I think you should wear protective gear whenever you feel outclassed by the terrain. $100 in knee and elbow pads is way better than doctor's bills or time off your bike because you rode above your skill level. If you're comfortable with your risk level and the given riding conditions, you'll push yourself more and thus learn more for those times you're not wearing armor.

Gumbymark also makes good points, including that for XC, riding in pads or armor for hours is rough. I agree that you have a lot more to worry about in terms of getting your shins eaten by your platform pedals than your chainring...of course, ironically, I have screwed up a finger for life while changing pedals, hitting a cog with a knuckle, but that's certainly not related to *riding* per se, just stupidity in the shop.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

If your new to mtb'ing, and ride technical trails, I'd invest in some pads. Elbow and Knee...

It will save you stitches and a trip to the hospital. If you don't plan to ride technical terrain, you probably don't need them.


----------



## gunit (Jun 9, 2007)

gumbymark said:


> Knee and Elbow pads would be (just about) mandatory for Down hilling or Hucking, not many people use them for trail or XC riding. Personally there is no way I am going to ride for 4 hours in them, I will take the once in every 2 years crash on to a knee.
> 
> As for a bash guard. The granny ring would come off before I took off the big ring. The worst injury I have seen is no more than a light graze on the calf. I'm sure that the big ring could make a mess but clipless pedals remove any real chance of an injury. (OK, OK, there is always going to be a chance of an injury but it's pretty miniscule, far more likely yo come down on an unprotected kneecap).


Hmmm.... the dangers of commuting with a big ring....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3299038&postcount=5


----------



## evil monkey (Jun 9, 2007)

so essentially, the bashguard just takes out the big ring of the crank?? that means you'll only have 2x8/9=16/18 speed to work with?

would that make any major differences?? i don't usually ride full speed (i ono how you call it, but i think u know what i mean) off road anyway.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Pads are a bit overkill for general Xc/Trail use...

That said, some can be so comfortable you forget youre wearing them... The good ol' 661 KS knee pads feel like knee warmers, but they stay put and do a good job, I wouldnt ride without them anymore (but I can be a bit loony).


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I put a bash guard on my bike and not once have I wanted the big ring since.
I do mostly trail/AM riding and wear knee/shin and elbow/forearm guards and usually a full face helmet.
I feel much safer so I take more risks and go faster and have even more fun.


----------



## Atomick (Apr 22, 2008)

I sported the 661KS pads just today; it was on a fire road, so it was technically a XC ride, but it's 1400' up over 3 miles *and* down over the same distance, so the descent was like a 3-mile DH run (with all off-camber or flat turns, oh joy!). I'd never run this route before, so I padded up and it totally made me feel a lot more comfortable. Love those pads, too.

Cool or not, if I'm going over 20mph on an unknown run, I always feel better having pads on, just in case. This'll change, I'm sure, as I get more experienced.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

In honesty, if you got pads that fit and dont hold you back - why would you ever stop using them when a crash could happen...

No amount of experience will give you the protection IF you crash that pads will...


And considering they feel like knee warmers and dont hold back pedalling, those ones are pretty much perfect


----------



## cchough (Apr 26, 2006)

EnglishT said:


> The good ol' 661 KS knee pads feel like knee warmers, but they stay put and do a good job


The KS a hard shell right? I'm looking at the 661 Chicken Wing elbow pad and the Vegi Wrap knee pad for my more technical rides. Is a soft shell even worth it? Is there a significant difference in flexibility and venting between the KS and the full soft pads?

Thanks,


----------

